# How to get a stronger signal.



## Bellbird (Sep 29, 2021)

Wrap aluminium foil around the antenna. Yes this really does work. After reading about what you can do to get a stronger signal, I wrapped the aluminium foil around the router and I am amazed at the results. My internet connection through the tv to watch Youtube, which is some distance from the tv, is now so much stronger, no longer do I see the 'circle' going round and round because of a weak signal. Even my laptop and ipad which I use outside has benefited from this foil. Amazing, plus it also prolongs battery use , etc,etc,



> *How does this work?*​
> This works by wrapping aluminium foil around the antenna of your router. You direct the foil towards places where signals are the weakest in your home. This serves as a reflector, so that signals can travel across all directions and not just into one area. Doing this also allows the signals to move freely, even with the presence of obstructions like walls or panels.
> 
> Aside from strengthening signals, it can also divert signals to places in the home where you spend the most time in. For example, you can make the signals stronger in your room, in exchange for weaker signals in your laundry room.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 29, 2021)

and it keeps aliens at bay


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 29, 2021)

jerry old said:


> and it keeps aliens at bay


A myth invented by aliens; probably Reptilians. We all know Reptilians are a lowly, underhanded species.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 29, 2021)

Bellbird said:


> Wrap aluminium foil around the antenna. Yes this really does work. After reading about what you can do to get a stronger signal, I wrapped the aluminium foil around the router and I am amazed at the results. My internet connection through the tv to watch Youtube, which is some distance from the tv, is now so much stronger, no longer do I see the 'circle' going round and round because of a weak signal. Even my laptop and ipad which I use outside has benefited from this foil. Amazing, plus it also prolongs battery use , etc,etc,


Remember when our parents hung aluminum foil flags and crumpled up blobs on our television rabbit-ear antennas?
Yeah, it's like that.


----------



## win231 (Sep 29, 2021)

When I want a stronger signal, I wear better cologne.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 29, 2021)

Big Foot thought wearing a tin foil hat would help him blend in.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 29, 2021)

Bellbird said:


> Wrap aluminium foil around the antenna. Yes this really does work. After reading about what you can do to get a stronger signal, I wrapped the aluminium foil around the router and I am amazed at the results. My internet connection through the tv to watch Youtube, which is some distance from the tv, is now so much stronger, no longer do I see the 'circle' going round and round because of a weak signal. Even my laptop and ipad which I use outside has benefited from this foil. Amazing, plus it also prolongs battery use , etc,etc,


According to researchers at Dartmouth, that's actually true! Directing the signal with foil can improve your WiFi speed...
https://www.eurekalert.org/news-releases/605275


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2021)

jerry old said:


> and it keeps aliens at bay


LOL too funny.


----------



## Bellbird (Oct 3, 2021)

Irwin, good to see someone who is not a doubting Thomas.  I do NOT post drivle or untruths.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 3, 2021)

Bellbird said:


> Irwin, good to see someone who is not a doubting Thomas.  I do NOT post drivle or untruths.



Drivle?
Most of us open our mouths and speak drivel, our words just dribble around seeking definition.
There is a place for the obscure and peculiar in our world, most of us live there.


----------

